# samba 44 die after start



## al mello (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys,

This morning I wasn't able to access my shares and noticed that smbd and nmbd were not running (All was working last night and no upgrades were done).

Tried to restart and it did:


```
# service samba_server start
Performing sanity check on Samba configuration: OK
Starting nmbd.
Starting smbd.
```

But ...


```
# service samba_server status
nmbd is not running.
smbd is not running.
```

So checked the logs:


```
# cat log.nmbd
[2018/01/16 08:58:01.394570,  0] ../source3/nmbd/asyncdns.c:158(start_async_dns)
  started asyncdns process 4204
[2018/01/16 08:58:01.401374,  0] ../lib/util/become_daemon.c:124(daemon_ready)
  STATUS=daemon 'nmbd' finished starting up and ready to serve connections
/usr/local/lib/libtdb.so.1: Undefined symbol "fdatasync"
```


```
# cat log.smbd
/usr/local/lib/libtdb.so.1: Undefined symbol "fdatasync"
```

Forced an upgrade (pkg upgrade -f samba44) and still not running.

My box is running: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 on amd64, on an i5-4430, 32 GB RAM.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2018)

Your system is out of date, FreeBSD 11.0 is End-of-Life and not supported any more. Packages for 11 are built for 11.1. You need to upgrade your system.


----------



## al mello (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. Will try and upgrade my system and, assume will have to upgrade all packages (?). What I don't understand is if a system is installed with a version and all packages are installed/configured/running, why would stop working if no upgrades to packages were done? Doesn't make logic to me, but I'm not an expert on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2018)

You probably didn't restart Samba the last time you did the updates. So the 'old' version was still running.


----------



## al mello (Jan 16, 2018)

Running upgrade. Will report back. Thanks


----------



## al mello (Jan 16, 2018)

SirDice,

Thanks for your help/directions.

After upgrading and reinstalling all packages, samba is back running.


----------

